# Caring for your cube



## Atomixcc (Oct 30, 2020)

Hi peeps! 
I posted a thread on this some while ago but that was just for learning to tension my cube. I think it's important to have a thread where anyone can just post how they take care of their cube. Anyone who visits please post one thing for their cube. The end goal is to have a place where everyone can learn to care for their cube and in the long run take good care of it. 
I will start: 
At the end of every month I take the cube to absolute pieces and give it a thorough clean in every nook and cranny. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## qwr (Oct 30, 2020)

I do nothing


----------



## PetrusQuber (Oct 31, 2020)

I clean mine out completely every once in a while, it’s kind of therapeutic.
I also do the hardware, and this is my chance to change the centre piece arrangement - right now I’m using the japanese colour scheme as the centrepiece, so while the cube looks normal at first, the internals don’t match - white to blue, yellow to green
And I relube once every couple of months


----------



## Kade the cuber (Oct 31, 2020)

qwr said:


> I do nothing


Same as me.


----------



## qwr (Oct 31, 2020)

I'll only clean a cube out if I went a little crazy on the traxxas and the whole cube is gummed up


----------



## SnowyDay (Oct 31, 2020)

Plastics and coatings may deteriorate with exposure to light, air, chemicals, time. 

So I store good cubes in a dark and dry area (inside a velvety Gan bag inside my bedroom desk).

Storing plastic and rubber items in a basement or garage where chemicals and paints are stored would be suboptimal as the chemicals tend to slowly escape into the air.

Maybe avoid extreme temperature swings also.


----------



## qwr (Oct 31, 2020)

I have a MF3RS that popped several times due to a stripped core. The replacement core from the cubicle was $1.78 which is pretty much how much that budget cube is worth nowadays. So for fun I decided to take out the core and glue all the pieces together to make a "container cube". It felt so wrong yet it was revenge because that goddamn cube would pop and explode everywhere any time I tried to use it and the cubies would go all over the place. Very infuriating.


----------



## SnowyDay (Nov 1, 2020)

qwr said:


> So for fun I decided to take out the core and glue all the pieces together to make a "container cube". It felt so wrong yet it was revenge because that goddamn cube would pop and explode everywhere any time I tried to use it and the cubies would go all over the place. Very infuriating.


That is a good use for a broken cube. The parts exploding all over the room story was entertaining also. 

It is fascinating how durable these toys are. There is a lot of research and technology behind the designs, materials, molds, and production.


----------



## Atomixcc (Nov 1, 2020)

Thanks to everyone who posted.


----------



## RiceMan_ (Nov 2, 2020)

I havent cleaned or lubed my cube since march


----------



## qwr (Nov 2, 2020)

SnowyDay said:


> It is fascinating how durable these toys are. There is a lot of research and technology behind the designs, materials, molds, and production.


The point was the cube wasn't durable. Although it was $5 and I might've been a little aggressive in doing corner cutting tests. But my little magic and warrior w are holding up fine so maybe I got a defective cube.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Nov 2, 2020)

SnowyDay said:


> Maybe avoid extreme temperature swings also.


Plastic is prone to snapping if it changes from warm to cold too quickly.


----------



## CFOP2020 (Nov 2, 2020)

Maybe every two months or so I wipe out and relube my main at the time unless its a premium cube.


----------



## Ravagerous (Nov 9, 2020)

I always keep my cubes from a sealed compartment where dust can't reach them.


----------



## Nir1213 (Nov 9, 2020)

clean out my cube when it feels slow.


Then add olive oil to make it fast


----------



## GAN CUBER (Nov 9, 2020)

I clean my cube then lube it with some weight 1 and then keep it in a pouch ( I lube my cubes once a month)


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Nov 10, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> clean out my cube when it feels slow.
> 
> 
> Then add olive oil to make it fast


no, never add olive oil. It will dry up in a while, and make your cube terrible.


----------



## BerSerKer (Nov 11, 2020)

I clean my most used cubes once a month and the ones I use least I clean once every three months


----------



## Nir1213 (Nov 11, 2020)

JP cubing said:


> no, never add olive oil. It will dry up in a while, and make your cube terrible.


never happens to me lol


----------



## Ravagerous (Nov 17, 2020)

GAN CUBER said:


> I clean my cube then lube it with some weight 1 and then keep it in a pouch ( I lube my cubes once a month)


Seriously?


----------



## GAN CUBER (Nov 17, 2020)

Ya y?


----------



## Nir1213 (Nov 17, 2020)

Ravagerous said:


> Seriously?


are u judging what people do to lube their cube? Seriously?


----------



## GooseCuber (Aug 10, 2021)

I clean mine once 
it starts feeling oily and relube it


----------



## CFOP2020 (Aug 11, 2021)

I commented on this post before, but I've changed a but since then. I don't really buy premium cubes anymore, but I wipe the cube out once to get stock lube out, and then I lube it once, lube it again when the lube dries out, continue this until the lube's become sluggish and gunky, and then buy new hardware


----------



## povlhp (Dec 30, 2021)

With new cubes I do relative few solves before taking it apart, looking for plastic against plastic scratches.
Then it gets some lube. Either 100cSt (almost like water) or 1000 or 4000 cSt. I feel 1000 might speed slightly up, 4000 slow down slightly. 100cSt is to make things fast. I have 50k, but rarely use it. If I have noisy springs etc, I take the core apart and uses the 50k.
I find that lube lasts pretty long.
On my WRM maglev, I lubed both magnets, as some peopel complained about lots of black dirt from magnet rubbing against the screwhead.
I try to store cubes in the clear plastic boxes from ziicube, or in a bag/box.
Relubing/cleaning is done only if it looks quite dirty, or I want to have a new feel, or I notice too many scratches starting to appear on pieces.


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Dec 30, 2021)

I just (without taking it apart) drop lube (lunar) in the cube whenever it feels dry (so usually once every 2 weeks). When it gets covered in dirt and gunk on the inside, I take it all apart, clean it, and re-lube it (so usually around once a month)


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Dec 31, 2021)

Every month I thoroughly clean my cubes and every 3 weeks I lube my cubes.


----------



## Garf (Dec 31, 2021)

If you use just a lube, like DNM-37 or Silk, then you’ll have to relube a lot and clean the cube more frequently. However, add some weight lube, like weight one, and now you have a cube that will stay fluent for longer than a month, and that fast lube won’t get eaten up by dust forming, especially if you store it in a space with no dust.
Using this logic, I have not cleaned my Tornado V2 for about 4 months, with it holding weight 3, DNM 37, Max Fleet and Command, and Mystic.


----------



## AliceRobin (Jan 21, 2022)

SnowyDay said:


> Plastics and coatings may deteriorate with exposure to light, air, chemicals, time.
> 
> So I store good cubes in a dark and dry area (inside a velvety Gan bag inside my bedroom desk).
> 
> ...


So that's what needed to do? I wish I knew that before throwing away my last one.


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 21, 2022)

Atomixcc said:


> Hi peeps!
> I posted a thread on this some while ago but that was just for learning to tension my cube. I think it's important to have a thread where anyone can just post how they take care of their cube. Anyone who visits please post one thing for their cube. The end goal is to have a place where everyone can learn to care for their cube and in the long run take good care of it.
> I will start:
> At the end of every month I take the cube to absolute pieces and give it a thorough clean in every nook and cranny.
> ...


I just setup my cubes and put them in a dry cabinet to save it from becoming bad.

Dry cabinets are suuuuuper useful in preserving cube and making them feel good even after a week.


----------



## LBr (Jan 21, 2022)

My cube gets dusty v easily so I keep it in a closed box and also clean it out regularly. And obviously I lube it also


----------



## Mikomancuber52 (Feb 21, 2022)

some of you need to work on maintaining your cubes better \
I take mine apart and clean every piece once a month, I carry my cube in like a carry pouch but, it's probably cuz I have a Gan 11m Pro 
and I don't want to ruin 60 dollars. 
I use just the Gan magic lube. 
Idk, suggestions taken on how to lube it, cube i just like drop some lube in it. Idk


----------



## codacube (Oct 10, 2022)

Our black Labrador doesn't shed much, but I cannot tell you how many times I've found his hair between the edges. I'd like to say the hair in the cube slows me down substantially, but my problem is not his problem. I'm just slow and the hair just distracts me and makes a slight grinding sound. 

I haven't wanted to break any of my cubes, so I haven't taken them apart to completely clean inside. (They are most likely a mess!) I do clean the hair out with canned air occasionally, but static electricity on the cube just sucks the hair back in. ;-)


----------



## Jack Law (Oct 10, 2022)

to care for ur cube u put it in sand and then fire


----------



## j727s (Oct 10, 2022)

i once put trombone lube in my wrm 2021 and filmed it
it was a terrible idea and made it smell bad, and then i washed it to get rid of the smell and now its rusting


----------

